
Show HN: English-speaking jobs in Germany - drsintoma
https://englishjobs.de
======
drsintoma
So this is the product of quite a lot of hours of work. I know that most of
you have no intention of moving to Germany and this is not relevant to you,
but nonetheless I would be grateful for any feedback you can give me.

If by any chance you're a English-speaking employer on the area, shoot me an
email and I'll be happy to send you an invitation to post your jobs.

------
trextrex
Nice job! If I may ask, what percentage of the postings come directly from
companies vs automatically filtering out non-english jobs? (I understand if
you don't want to disclose this information)

Not a major thing, but "questions" is misspelt in the title text.

~~~
drsintoma
Thanks. It was only 3 weeks ago that I send a few invitations to companies to
publish their jobs directly. Right now there are only 63 own jobs for 1183
external. I hope that changes in the future but I guess it will need time and
more exposure. Typo fixed!

------
drsintoma
On a side note, if you want to know how a GO app + elasticsearch stuffed into
a $5 digitalocean droplet looks like feel free to snoop around
[https://englishjobs.de/status/](https://englishjobs.de/status/)

~~~
santa_boy
Interesting stats. How did you set that up?

~~~
drsintoma
Old fashion manual way, just standard debian packages for nginx+elasticsearch
and one go binary controlled under runit.

------
yitchelle
It would also be good if it show how much English is required for the job.
Great work btw!

------
korussian
Great work! I wish there were one of these for Russia.

~~~
drsintoma
Thanks! There wasn't one for Germany and I needed it, so I scratched my own
itch. if you have the knowledge go ahead and do it yourself!

~~~
trextrex
I wonder how hard it would be to extend it for Austria.

~~~
drsintoma
not hard, but I'm now sure if there's enough offer/demand for Austria to
justify losing the focus on Germany.

